# My bunny family :)



## Misscherry15 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi all 

Ive decided im going to create a blog to logg the journey of my bunny family. 

It started off with my love for rabbits. I grew up with my parents breeding lops. 
Many years down the line i decided that 2 bucks would be the best pets for my family  

My 3 kids love them. None more than my youngest. We got them from a 'reputable' breeder. They had more than one litter together though when we got them so we dont know if they were from the same litter. :/ awkward i know. 
They confirmed that our grey lop was definitely a buck. But they werent 100% on our other one. 
We confirmed a few days later that the other is also 100% male. My kids named the rabbits beef... and oreo.

Few months down the line... this Monday just been i went to clean out the cage and found one of them had been nesting. They had also pulled out their fur. It was my grey lop... called beef. I instantly knew what was going on and took beef out to gently check her abdomen. 

Indeed she was heavily pregnant. Originally i thought she was just chunky!! 
We brought a new big hutch and i transfered beef and her nest into the new hutch. 
Luckily she took very well to the new hutch  she made her nest even bigger and added much more fur over the rest of yesterday. 

I was starting to get very concerned that she hadnt given birth yet.... however to my relief and suprise she went into labour this afternoon. 
25minutes later she came out of her nest and i gave her alot of fresh veg to munch on. 

Checking the nest... we found 5 healthy alive and wriggling newborn kits. 
Tucked now into their mother fur in the nest 

I will be updating the blog periodically to update their progress. I look forward to having the mother spayed in the future and her being reunited with the buck. 
Who bless him has been pining for her. He created her a new nest when she was moved ready for if she came back. 

Ive attached some photos ! Any advice is always appreciated as this is my first unexpected litter and hopefully last!

Xxx


----------



## Misscherry15 (Feb 24, 2018)

So today the kits are 3days old. Them and the mother have been brought inside as we have had a weather drop in my area and the kits were not staying warm enough. 
Mum and babies settles in well to their new environment and 4 of the 5 kits are thriving.
The 5th is either a runt or peanut. He is having to be helped to feed off the mummy.
He is half the size of the other kits, still furless and only bare skin whereas the other kits have a sheen to them of fur. He is very weak and i honestly dont think the little guy will make it but i will try my best to give him a good chance. (Dont obviously know gender just saying him for the sake of it) .
The 4 that are thriving are starting to show markings to them. I clearly have one harlequin like the buck. And 1 blue like the doe. 2 are very pale and i look forward to seeing if they will be cream or white etc.
The runt although has no fur has s grey first half of his body and a bare pink end and bum.

Mum is feeding well, she is on a variety of fresh veg, hay and pellets suitable for lactating does.

Ill upload some pictures to accompany


----------



## Misscherry15 (Feb 27, 2018)

You can also follow these bunnies easier via instagram. 

cherrys_rabbits


----------



## JimJam (Feb 28, 2018)

They are ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! what breed are they? Looks like runt made it yay! My Flemish giant has one more day to go then will have her kits hopefully - I’m VERY excited!
This is photo of her


----------



## Misscherry15 (Feb 28, 2018)

JimJam said:


> They are ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! what breed are they? Looks like runt made it yay! My Flemish giant has one more day to go then will have her kits hopefully - I’m VERY excited!
> This is photo of her



Mum is a holland lop x mini rex. 
Dad although from a different litter off the same breeder is also a hopland lop x mini rex. 
She had a bit of an issue when her buck mini rex was placed in the same run as the doe lops. By her husband i might add. During hutch cleans at their rabbitry. So 2 accidental litters totalling 9 were born. X 

This was also an accidental litter. The breeders husband had sexed the rabbits on arrival because his wife was asleep. He told us both were bucks. 

The runt is persevering but i am still latching him on his mum twice a day  

Your flemish giant is gorgeous hun xx i hope she has a healthy litter of kits  x how exciting is new kits! Xx


----------



## Cookiemonster (Feb 28, 2018)

Beautiful babies! it is always so fun to have babies jumping around the cage and tormenting mom... my babies are 14 days old now and are learning to hop.. it is soooooo cute... it looks like you have a harlequin in the litter...


----------



## Misscherry15 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cookiemonster said:


> Beautiful babies! it is always so fun to have babies jumping around the cage and tormenting mom... my babies are 14 days old now and are learning to hop.. it is soooooo cute... it looks like you have a harlequin in the litter...



I actually have 3 of them. One is clearly harlequin and markings are obvious. But both other cream babys are also harlequin but with less blue. Xx 
Its funny because we have 3 with the same colour as the dad and 2 same as the mum. No other variations x 

I made a guess at the sexes today and i look forward to finding out if im right lol. My guess is i have 2 does and 3 bucks x


----------



## Cookiemonster (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh wow... I love harlequins and had one my self... have you experienced a harlequin going paralized... supposedly its genetic is what the breeder said... but i have one now who is doing just fine...


----------



## Misscherry15 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cookiemonster said:


> Oh wow... I love harlequins and had one my self... have you experienced a harlequin going paralized... supposedly its genetic is what the breeder said... but i have one now who is doing just fine...



I havent. Infact id never heard of it before xx


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 1, 2018)

i hadnt either.... the breeded was a good breeder but seemed sketchy after i bought my harlequin..


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 1, 2018)

When something it’s genetic it doesn’t have to do with the rabbits breed or color, it’s something that’s been passing down from the parents. So the breeder most have been breeding on rabbits that have a genetic default/ sickness if the breeder said it was genetic and not because of the rabbit got sick. If you can take away for getting some sickness.


----------



## JimJam (Mar 2, 2018)

My pregnant female is 32 days today and still no babies... (it’s her second litter) I can feel them kicking around like crazy and her tits are almost bursting with milk so I’m hoping tonight she’ll have them??? I’m guessing she’s going to have a small litter and that’s why it’s taking longer then usual for her to have them as they have more space to grow?? Hopefully her labour will be ok if they are going to be big...


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 3, 2018)

JimJam said:


> My pregnant female is 32 days today and still no babies... (it’s her second litter) I can feel them kicking around like crazy and her tits are almost bursting with milk so I’m hoping tonight she’ll have them??? I’m guessing she’s going to have a small litter and that’s why it’s taking longer then usual for her to have them as they have more space to grow?? Hopefully her labour will be ok if they are going to be big...



Ooo keep us informed  x 
Im pretty sure my doe went overdue slightly. She made her nest 3days befoee she had them and she is a first time mum. 
I was expecting 4 as thats what i could feel but was happily suprised when we greeted 5 to the world

They are 10days old today and 3 of them have opened their eyes. I have made an educated guess on sexes and i believe i have 2 does and 3 bucks. 
The runt is still tiny in comparison to the others but is doing really well. 
He has been temporarily named binky. 
His colouring confuses me. He is blue to his belly and then he is lilac. I didnt know this can happen?? X


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 3, 2018)

One of the kits. Kit D is not thriving. Beef has decided she no longer is willing to feed the kit. We have tried to hold beef down and qttach the kit like we did with the runt. But she will not let it latch. She bucks and kicks it away. She has no issue feeding the others including the runt. Kit D is now skin and bone. I honestly dont know what to do. I dont think it will make it unless i hand rear. But i dont even know how to go about that x


----------



## JimJam (Mar 3, 2018)

I would hand rear it if it was in my situation...
I have used baby formula powder, but kitten milk powder formula should do the trick. If you don’t have enough time or will to try hand raise the bun, then maybe it would be best to end its misery...? I have tried hand feeding one and it died, even though it was gaining weight...
Could you possibly send a photo of the kit?


----------



## JBun (Mar 3, 2018)

If you are considering hand rearing, it should be a last resort due to the high risk of aspiration occurring, but also don't wait too long. If the kit becomes too weak it may not be possible to turn it around.

One thing more you can try before resorting to hand feeding, is try holding mom laying upright on your lap(belly down), then have someone else bring the baby from underneath and between your legs and moms belly to latch on. Make sure to time it when she has milk in her(right before nursing the other babies) or she will resist wanting to nurse as there won't be any milk to give.

This is a good formula recipe from a baby cottontail site. It uses kitten milk replacer, with cream added. Rabbit milk is a lot more nutrient dense, so you have to try and increase the richness by mixing it thicker and adding the cream.
http://www.2ndchance.info/bunnies.htm
* 1 part heavy whipping cream can be added to 3 parts powdered KMR and 3-4 parts water*.

This other link has good instructions for caring for and feeding the baby, though I don't like their formula recipe as well as the one I cited above.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/orphan.html

You can use a 1cc syringe, but I've also read of people using those makeup sponge wedges and causing less risk of aspiration.


----------



## JimJam (Mar 4, 2018)

Today is 34 days for my girl...and still no burrow in nest or any babies... I can still feel them kicking around and she has round tummy so I’m starting to get worried that the kits will die if they don’t come out soon??? Could anyone please tell me how long Flemish giants can go before birth? Thanks


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been trying to encourage mum to feed but she just rejects that one kit. Ive tried holding her and allowing the baby to latch. She will let all latch accept that one. She kicks him away. Tomorrow i will be going out to get some milk formula and see how it goes. Its going to die if i dont intervene and likely die if i do. But i want to give it a fighting chance.
It opened its eyes today and you can see it wants to live but currently its almost skin and bone. 

As for jimjam. Flemish still go the standard 32days which i read up. I would rush her to the vets for them to induce xx


----------



## JimJam (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok thanks. She hasn’t been eating today but drinks all her raspberry tea... also she has been playing around with the hay in nesting box so fingers crossed tonight she’ll get them!!! I really want to take her to the vet to induce her but my partner says it’s too much money... hopefully everything will be ok


----------



## JimJam (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been researching ALOT on how long a rabbit can be pregnant for and some have gone to 36-38 days!!! But usually only a couple kits make it or there is only one - two babies... but occasionally the kits are all fine! I’m hoping Honey ( my pregnant doe) has hers overnight because I am getting so ANXIOUS


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 5, 2018)

Any news jimjam? Xx


----------



## JimJam (Mar 5, 2018)

No... I’m really confused right now because her tits are massive and her tummy is round and hard, I think the kits are still alive (only two in her???) and she’s not eating much food at all! Should I put male back with her tomorrow morning- will this help stimulate her hormones to go into labour???


----------



## JimJam (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve heard some people put the male back to help female realise she’s pregnant or something...


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 6, 2018)

Mom bun is thinking that there is no hope and that there is something wrong with the babe... if where you live has milk replacer buy goat milk replacer and a rabbit bottle and feed it your self...


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 6, 2018)

jimjam I would not out the male back in... when my female was having kits she didnt eat the day she had them.. good luck..


----------



## JimJam (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes that’s true... but she hasn’t been eating properly for a couple of days now and today is 36th day... I’ll wait till Saturday and then rebreed if she is willing to? ( she growls at male when he comes to her cage)


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 6, 2018)

You may need to reintroduce them slowly.... good luck and let me know if and when she has kits


----------



## JimJam (Mar 6, 2018)

Will definitely let you know what happens


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 7, 2018)

Id take her vets. Just for a check over xx


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 10, 2018)

First things first. The kits are now 17days old. Started eating hay aswell as there mothers milk. They are super fluffy and thanks to encouragement even the one that lost weight is now doing great  
Im keeping binky still and the other 4 have homes ready waiting for them once they hit 8weeks old.


----------



## JimJam (Mar 10, 2018)

They ARE SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 11, 2018)

JimJam said:


> They ARE SO CUTE!!!!!


They really are! Xx did your doe have kits in the end? X


----------



## JimJam (Mar 11, 2018)

No she didn’t... I think she had them and then ate them (they were stillborn???) because one day she suddenly started eating again and her stomach had changed...


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 11, 2018)

Beautiful babes! I am glad they are all doing well..
sorry to hear JimJam


----------



## JimJam (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks  she managed to get together with the male today and this was very unexpected.... so I guess I’ll see in a months time if she has any kits? I have another doe due on the 27th of March so in about 2 weeks... I’ll let you all know if she has any!


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok sounds good... I have a doe due the 18th of this month... she has lost 2 batches so i am really worries.. hopefully all goes well with her...


----------



## JimJam (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow only a week left for her then! I hope she is successful this time! One time, a few years back, I had a doe give birth to 18 babies!!! But, they ALL disappeared except ONE which later died as well... she had this happen to her first two litters and then her third was successful so good luck Cookiemonster!


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Misscherry15 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thats babies with daddy. He loves spending time with them and is really protective x


----------



## Cookiemonster (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh My gosh have they grown! my dad bunny was the same way... how is the little one doing??


----------



## JimJam (Mar 17, 2018)

Oh my gosh!!!!! That is so amazing how the dad actually gets along with them... I’ve always thought that you can never put the dad with the babies as he will only attack them... that is so CUTE and AMAZING thanks for posting pics too, you have the absolute cutest mix of babies


----------



## JBun (Mar 17, 2018)

That is pretty adorable, that the daddy loves his babies. And nothing better than raising baby bunnies. It's certainly a fun experience.


----------



## Misscherry15 (Apr 4, 2018)

These are some more recent photos from over the last week x 
Turns out i sexed all but one correctly. I have 3 does and 2 bucks.


----------



## JimJam (Apr 4, 2018)

CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!!!!!!! I love them all xx


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 5, 2018)

i want the harlequins and buckskins... they are soooo cute


----------



## Misscherry15 (Apr 5, 2018)

this was them today  last picture is binky the runt. What colour would he be classed as x


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 5, 2018)

you just made my day


----------



## JimJam (Apr 5, 2018)

I LOVE the photo of the blue bunny cuddling up to the big bun!!! soooooooo adorable!! yup you definitely made my day too


----------



## Misscherry15 (Apr 11, 2018)

So the babies leave a week today. Due to a let down we will be keeping kit B who has now been named betty. She is a doe  and we are still keeping binky the runt who is a buck. 

Today things have got a little hectic at my bunny home. 
I currently have the dad oreo and my newer mini rex buck called blackjack (black otter) in the same hutch. I then had mother and kits in another. Today i have had to remove beef(mum) as she has started nesting. She isnt due her kits until 2weeks time but cause she is nesting and getting aggressive towards the current kits i have had to seperate her into her own hutch. 
All done now though. Going to be hard seeing her babies go next week though


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 12, 2018)

I know how it feels... i always get so attached to the babies.....


----------

